# Fire eels and tire track eels



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

Currently i have a peacock eel and I love him, cute, diffrent, and he has a great personality with the other fish!!

My question is, later on,(when i move out of my current dorm) im going to get at least a 55gal tank, and i was wondering if 

a.) a tire track or fire could fit in one
b.)which do yall perfer as far a personality/looks
c.)how fast do either of them grow, like, inches a year
d.)will they get allong with a bgk relitavley smaller/larger than them


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Linilou said:


> Currently i have a peacock eel and I love him, cute, diffrent, and he has a great personality with the other fish!!
> 
> My question is, later on,(when i move out of my current dorm) im going to get at least a 55gal tank, and i was wondering if
> 
> ...


Both the Tire Track and Fire Eels will get rather large with the Fire Eel reaching lengths up to 3 or 4 feet. They are both compatible with Black Ghost Knives, but keep in mind that they need at least a 75 gallon tank or larger if you intend to keep them their entire life. A 55 gallon is simply not large enough for a Ghost Knife. I have actually been looking for a Tire Track Eel for a while to add to my 125, but can't seem to find one. I do like the personality of my Senegal Bichir though since he is very active and seems to get along with all of the other fish I have in the tank.


----------



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

ok, but with out the ghost knife, is a 55 big enoughf for the eels? whats the min. size for them?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Linilou said:


> ok, but with out the ghost knife, is a 55 big enoughf for the eels? whats the min. size for them?


Since the Eels grow slower you could keep a Tire Track in a 55 for probably 1-2 years, which would be fine if you plan on getting a larger tank down the road. If you want something similar that doesn't get near as large I would go with some Kuhli Loaches or a Bichir of some type.


----------



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

thanks for the suggestions! the loaches look really awaesome,


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

for the fire eel, they get around 2-3'. so i'd say get a tank atleast get a 24" wide tank (but wider is better), and a 72" long tank. thats around 125-180. I don't know about the tire track. good luck!


----------

